# Golden ate baked beans



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

I went by a neighbors to drop off a book, she had some scraps out for the pigs and I didn't notice till I came back outside that they're were baked beans in the scraps. I am pretty sure dogs can't or shouldn't eat beans. Tate my 4 y/o Golden was eating the beans like he was a pig. He drank more water than usual when I got back into my house.
Can beans give my Tate "Bloat"?
Thank you for your help, Sue and Tate


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The only thing I'd be worried about would be gas! I'm sure he'll be fine, but maybe a little stinky tonight!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ut Ohhhhhhhhh.
You better attach a fan to his rear-end.
Mick, in his mind only, has no issues with beans. Full of protein.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

raw (uncooked) beans *could* be a problem...but a few mouthfuls of cooked...yum!


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you......I can deal with the stinkiness............as long as he's okay


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tate and baked beans*

thank you all.....I don't think Tate will be sleeping with me in the bed tonight :yuck:


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Stinky boy!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very funny! Do come back and report out on whether he did get gas...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Was there onions in them?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I am sure he will be fine, some dog foods are predominately beans anyway!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You know what they say

"Beans!
Beans!
Good for your heart,
The more you eat
The more you fart!!!!" :--sitnky:


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

no onions.............she does caering so I figure it was a few cans of Baked beans.......What's that commercial...where the Golden talks and he's suppose to keeps the family baked beans recipe a secret. Well I think Tate must of seen that commercial and figured they had to be good! (Bushes Baked Beans). 
Tate seems to be okay.....on the full side but not uncomfortable.


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tate and beans*

I try to get him dry food with no beans.............I boil chicken and debone it and usually cut up some sweet potatoes and add that,,,he gets a little kelp powder and molasses........some mornings. But no beans and no onions...............he does eat anything.........pickles, cantalope, not too fond of bell peppers.
I am glad to know a few baked beans wont hurt him.....thank you all.
I'll try to report in the next few days if he has a gassy night.......but then again he wont be in my bed tonight


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you could rename him Duke


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

ur right...Duke.........hummmmmmmmm


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Fitting...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

"Beans, beans, the musical fruit
The more you eat, the more you toot
The more you toot, the better you feel
So let's eat beans with every meal!"

Or the more inappropriate adult version:

"Beans, beans, they give you gas
They make you fart, and burn your ass
The more you eat, the more it hurts
So slow down your eating to stop the squirts"

:lol:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha I am more worried about you than about him!! He is probably having the time of his life stinking up the place!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The movie Blazing Saddles comes to mind......


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

how cute...........Tate and his beans......the coupons was a nice touch. Tate was a little tootie that first night butt he is back up to his ole self.......no worries or problems........no more gas.......love it. Thank you all
Sue and Tate the monster


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just don't pull his finger...I mean paw.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack had Bushes Grillin beans when we were camping this weekend all I'll say is GOOD ONE Jack!!!Whew!He chops them up with his wagging tail!


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL very cute....big smile for me and when I'm happy Tate's happy


----------



## susieq (Apr 23, 2010)

I brushed his teeth.........that should help too.......


----------

